# Solved: Win 8 apps open full screen, can't close



## Gordon (May 20, 2000)

Hi, I'm using Win 8 Release Preview Build 8400. I'm happy so far. But when I touch an app, it opens FULL screen. The only way I have found to get it closed is to open the Task Manager and End it. Anybody know a better way? Ctrl+Z or something? Thank you.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mouse down to the bottom left corner of the screen
and click the menu button.
The application will go into a sort of standby mode
and doesn't use any CPU,but will still be ready when
you want to go back to it.


----------



## Gordon (May 20, 2000)

Thank you.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

If you mouse up to the upper left corner of the screen a thumbnail of the last Metro app you launched will display. You can then right click it to get a close option. If you mouse up to that same corner, then move your mouse down the left side of the screen a bar will open with all the active Metro apps. Clicking its thumbnail/tile will switch you to that app. You can also close them from there.


----------



## RedCloud2k (Jun 16, 2012)

Alt + F4. To close it or...

Windows key + M to minimise!


----------

